# Wolves in the Water



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Anyone want it? PM me...


----------



## KingKong (Nov 3, 2003)

What are you talking about?


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

lol at that question tbh


----------



## fluidnyc (Oct 15, 2003)

I never knew Wolves like to swim..









I have it on DVD.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

ill be throwing this on a webserver within the day, and respond to everyones pms then


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

damm man i well wanna see it tonight carnt u do this for me plzzzz it is xmas


----------



## Noble (Nov 9, 2003)

I tried finding it on a search engine awhile back. Had no luck.

Guess I'll have to utilize your uploaded efforts.


----------



## mattmatt123 (Nov 13, 2003)

i cant wait to see it thanks Mike


----------



## fluidnyc (Oct 15, 2003)

*xenon* i still have nigel marvins piranha special if u wanna throw that up too.


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Sweet. I have never seen it but hear a lot about it. I will PM you right now.


----------



## jeepman784 (Jan 8, 2004)

u have pm... yea fluid host urs too


----------



## CKY (Apr 14, 2003)

I remember watching that show on discovery a long time ago! It was what got me into piranhas


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Its a pretty good video. I have it on dvd,


----------



## mattmatt123 (Nov 13, 2003)

how long is it ?


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

its about 55 mins


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

fluidnyc said:


> *xenon* i still have nigel marvins piranha special if u wanna throw that up too.


 hell yeah how can you get it to me?

Guys, I will be hostin this on my cable modem and it will be very slow so make sure you will be able to download it for around a day. its about 500 megs.


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

noiccccceeee i cant wait


----------



## jeepman784 (Jan 8, 2004)

links pmed to us?


----------



## mattmatt123 (Nov 13, 2003)

how much longer until the link is posted? sorry for being impatient


----------



## jeepman784 (Jan 8, 2004)

haha, im impatient too
i can't wait


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

I just watched it again today. you guys will like it.


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

start a thread get all this hype kicking and then nothing till another day


----------



## jeepman784 (Jan 8, 2004)

come awn already, im starting to feel like scooby's avitar lol


----------



## here phishiie phishiie (Oct 7, 2003)

dude i ordered mine off of amazon.com for like $8 on dvd


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I am havign sever problems with my internal network and getting absolutely zero throughput. I will let everyone know whne these problems are resolved.


----------



## Griggs2121 (Aug 18, 2003)

you should upload it in your email, if it can handle that big of a file and email it to us. that way you only have to upload it once, rather than hosting a link


----------



## P-Power (Jan 23, 2004)

I am downloading it now thru edonkey (400 of 550MB)

when I get I can host it off my dsl computer


----------



## caseydog (Dec 9, 2003)

I just bought it at Fry's electronics for 7.99 and it was a box set and has the annaconda dvd also


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

how about the nigel video? i think most people have wolves in the water.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

just another reason why pfury rocks..thanks mike


----------



## jeepman784 (Jan 8, 2004)

so is this bad dog being hosted by anyone now?


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

how is this going Xenon???????? i also would like to download this.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

my network is still messing up and I will not be home to fix it until friday


----------



## mattmatt123 (Nov 13, 2003)

as long as we can get this puppy up and runing i dont mind waiting if you need any help, i will do my best just tell me what you need me to do.


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

where is the vid 'X'


----------



## ViBE (Jul 22, 2003)

I got the vid. I wouldn't mind sending it to people over night. Takes about 5 hours to send the whole thing with my connection.


----------



## kopid_03 (Mar 3, 2004)

i wanna see this video really bad


----------



## ViBE (Jul 22, 2003)

If anyone is really really interested. Add me on your MSN or ICQ.

ICQ 117845019

MSN [email protected]

I will set up FTP for one person only. That way, in one night, one person will have it. THen they can help by spreading it out.


----------



## kopid_03 (Mar 3, 2004)

would i need a special program to receive it? whats FTP?


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

please stop sending me pms. I apparently spoke too soon and my network connection is choking. I will most likely be offering this via FTP only.


----------

